# December meeting rescheduled?



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since today's meeting was cancelled due to the weather I'm willing to host a meeting or even meet up somewhere locally (if only the Dayton folks want to show up) next Saturday if anyone is interested. I know a lot of people probably have plans since this is the week before Christmas so I don't expect much participation. It will be more of a BS session then a meeting so feel free to bring a few beers (or whatever you prefer to drink) and we can talk about plants and shrimp and maybe even fish  

Let me know what you think...


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm cool with that. Maybe I'll even be able to drop off those glass tops I've been carrying around in the trunk of my car for the last 3 weeks. hehe!


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

Xmas plans for me this coming weekend - sorry! Hope those of you that can make it have fun though!


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

Set a time Matt and I'll do my best. I need to get those filters from you anyhow, if you still have them.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

yay beer! I will stumble over and back! (and maybe we can play with the table saw?)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Jeff, Brian and Dave...sounds like enough for a meeting to me  Sorry I didn't get back to everyone sooner but I have been down with a killer cold the past couple of days. If any of the Cinci folks want to head up, you are more than welcome.

Let's say 2pm at my place. If anyone needs to make it a little later than 2pm that's fine with me. Just speak up and let everyone know. 

If you plan on having a beer or three while you're here, you may want to bring your own unless you like the odd ball stuff. I like my beer with a bit more flavor than the large commercial breweries provide 


See you on Saturday..


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ohiodave said:


> Set a time Matt and I'll do my best. I need to get those filters from you anyhow, if you still have them.


I still have the filters and prefilters.


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

cool man I'll be there,I bring some good ole budlight. Never aquired a taste for those "flavorful" beers.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

i spent the last three days with the black plague of sorts. I should still be ok to show!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

TheLoachGuy said:


> i spent the last three days with the black plague of sorts. I should still be ok to show!


I've been down most of the week with a pretty bad cold myself. Same thing you have/had?


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like work reared its ugly head again. Sorry man I don't know if I'll make it, I'll try my best though. Gotta get some stuff done before the holiday. I'll try to stop by to pay for the filters though.


Dave


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

My wife is taking the eldest son to see Santa, I should be over as long as its not TOO much later than 2:30 or so. I'm currently watching our youngest.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ohiodave said:


> Looks like work reared its ugly head again. Sorry man I don't know if I'll make it, I'll try my best though. Gotta get some stuff done before the holiday. I'll try to stop by to pay for the filters though.
> 
> Dave


No problem Dave. I have everything boxed up for you so the next time you are in the area gimme a call. I'll pm you my phone numbers.


----------

